# schlwalbe lugano, durano s, ultremo zx?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

has anyone tried these? I was wondering about puncture resistance, tire life.


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

I have tried the Durano and the Ultremo ZX. Awesome tires! The Duranos have very good puncture resistance. The ZX a little less BUT, imho its the best among lightweight tires.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The Lugano is their basic tire. Not the best for puncture protection. The Durano is good for protection, but my favorite all around is the Ultremo DD. Never had a puncture, although the tread showed a LOT of cuts after 2000 miles.


----------



## wai11111 (Aug 21, 2011)

*Durano is awesome! No puncture.*

I have a pair of these for a couple of years and still rolling smooth and strong. Over a thousand training miles and No puncture. 
Currently, there is a new pair on sale at E-bay (item #140663923598) for around $44.88. Thats less than one at retail.


----------



## slacker190 (Jul 13, 2011)

Personally, the Lugano's has a very short life, as I threw them out pretty fast. Worthless tires. I thought my brakes were stuck on they had so much rolling resistance.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I really like Ultremo r1 and zx but they are not that durable compared to say Conti 4000s. But the ride is so much softer. I rode white striped ultremos and they got cut so fast that I threw out 2 tires in less than 2 months with 200-300 miles tops. I got good miles from all black r1's for about 1400 miles or so before those.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

How do the Schwalbe tires compare to the Conti 4000s ?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*schwalbe*



Newnan3 said:


> How do the Schwalbe tires compare to the Conti 4000s ?


I have little experience with both, but ultremo dd is roughly comparable to conti 4000 as a long wearing tire.


----------



## ebnash (Aug 20, 2007)

I bought a pair of Ultremo ZX 23's a week ago and now with about 100 miles on them, the sidewall is splitting in multiple places on both tires.

Took them back and exchanged them for Michelin Pro 3 Race and hoping they will hold up better...

I really wanted the DD's but none of my local shops carry the DD, so I settled...


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

I use 25mm Durano's for gravel road riding. No punctures.


----------



## Albici (Aug 14, 2011)

I've got the ZX. Very smooth. About 500 miles with one cut on the rear. Rode today and as you might imagine lots of fire work trash and broken bottles which I did ride through. No cuts or flats....hopefully a good omen. Bottom line, I really like them.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I could never understand the appeal of these tires when it is hard to find one less than $60 shipped.
Compared to something like a Michelin Krylion for around $30.
I think the last GP4000S I bought was around $40.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I have the blizzard tires, which I use for commuting and on my clincher wheelset for riding in the winter. They weighed in around 268g each (700 x 25), but they've been pretty bombproof. I guess I'm not great at picking up on rolling resistance, after using tufo's for a few years everything else seems just fine. 
I think they replaced the blizzard tires w/ the lugano's- the rest I've never tried, but at $15 a piece for the blizzard tires, they've been more than worth their price.


----------



## Albici (Aug 14, 2011)

jnbrown said:


> I could never understand the appeal of these tires when it is hard to find one less than $60 shipped.
> Compared to something like a Michelin Krylion for around $30.
> I think the last GP4000S I bought was around $40.


JN,

They actually came with my bike when I bought new...that said, I like them, they ride smooth, no problems. When it comes time to replace them, I will look at the options such as the ones you mentioned...I do recall seeing specials last month for less then $60. It's like anything, if you like something and are willing or able to purchase it, one does.

thanks


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

I really want to try the Ultremo DD but Ill prob try the Conti 4000s when my duranos wear out just to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

they have endless quality control issues, recalls, and never match performance/durability of conti or michelin.


----------



## stillconcept.com (Jul 14, 2012)

Are the Ultremo DD a good performing tire? I want a good, year round training tire. They look like a low weight, high puncture protection tire with good grip. Is this too good to be true?


----------

